# wife has sexual issues due 2 d's molestation



## purple (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello ladys,
Here is a real hard one i need advice for. First off my wife will NOT go to counceling wants to deal with this alone!
My daughter, her step daughter, was molested by my father about 2 years ago, court case ended in October, he went to jail, was released last week. Our daughter is well as she was only 3 at the time and has been healing nicely, My wife.... not so much healing well. She does not like sex and it for me is an issue because i want to be close to her, I have tried to discuss the issue as she shows little affection as well but she tells me and i know she loves me, but the sexual issue is a trigger that makes her rage immensly!!!!! Finally i was brave enough to bring it up and found out that as well as her not liking what she looks like and having no libido as she has gone through major depression and i kinda think she is still in it, has been since she was very young, she said it has to do with my father molesting my daughter and the fact he is my blood. I have had no contact with ANYONE from that side of the family nor will i ever. So how or what do i do to help my wife put this in the past so we can be close again. At times she does blame me for not catching it earlier, but i have been loving, supportive, and patient and i would like the intimate part of our life to be ok.
Thanks for any insight as i am a man and i can kind of grasp what a woman would feel but i just need to know what i can do to get my family back on track.


----------

